# No surgery for Bogut



## triglav (Feb 25, 2012)

http://www.yardbarker.com/nba/articles/boguts_fractured_ankle_wont_require_surgery/10100737:clap:


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

First off, welcome to the boards. Nice to have another Bucks fan here. 

Second off, if this team insists on not committing to tanking, then this is good news because we need him to go anywhere in the playoffs.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Finally, some good news.

But I don't know if he'll have time to get back in shape for a playoff run.


----------



## triglav (Feb 25, 2012)

Quite Frankly said:


> First off, welcome to the boards. Nice to have another Bucks fan here.
> 
> Second off, if this team insists on not committing to tanking, then this is good news because we need him to go anywhere in the playoffs.


Thanks for your welcome.
I know this news is good and also bad but most important is that Bogut will have less pain. He had enough for life time.
Estimated recovery time is still 8-12 weeks, so I AM NOT SURE THAT HE WOULD BE READY for playoffs.
Bucks need a complete overhaul to succeed.
Go Bucks Go!


----------



## triglav (Feb 25, 2012)

triglav said:


> Thanks for your welcome.
> I know this news is good and also bad but most important is that Bogut will have less pain. He had enough for life time.
> Estimated recovery time is still 8-12 weeks, so I AM NOT SURE THAT HE WOULD BE READY for playoffs.
> Bucks need a complete overhaul to succeed.
> Go Bucks Go!


I am a fan of Bucks, but always a reader and seldom a poster.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

triglav said:


> Thanks for your welcome.
> I know this news is good and also bad but most important is that Bogut will have less pain. He had enough for life time.
> Estimated recovery time is still 8-12 weeks, so I AM NOT SURE THAT HE WOULD BE READY for playoffs.
> Bucks need a complete overhaul to succeed.
> Go Bucks Go!


They should honestly just let him rest up and get healthy. We need to commit to tanking because we are going nowhere in the postseason and I'd rather have the best pick possible to get some help. Currently we are slotted for the eighth, but I would like to see that pick improve so we can draft another solid big.

I would prefer Anthony Davis to pair up with Bogut. Nasty.


----------



## triglav (Feb 25, 2012)

Who wouldn't want Davis? Nasty wish , as you say. He's #1 prospect in this draw.
You are right about Bogut, I wouldn't play him either. He should recover and be ready for next year, if he's not traded, as often suggested.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Bogut can sit the rest of the year, lets get a good pick, and trade him in the offseason, tank mode all the way,


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

triglav said:


> Who wouldn't want Davis? Nasty wish , as you say. He's #1 prospect in this draw.
> You are right about Bogut, I wouldn't play him either. He should recover and be ready for next year, if he's not traded, as often suggested.


It's a false hope because I know chances are highly likely that we won't land him. Still...just thinking about the shot blocking from those two gives me goosebumps.


----------



## triglav (Feb 25, 2012)

Quite Frankly said:


> It's a false hope because I know chances are highly likely that we won't land him. Still...just thinking about the shot blocking from those two gives me goosebumps.


Dear Moderator, it's no need to send me e-mails replies as I check all the time The Forum. I have lots to learn as this is a new thing for me.
tried to delete it , but didn't do a good job. I will follow the replies.
Whenever Bogut had a block I was screaming and with Davis that would be heavenly.:clap: But we have to take what we have and that's it.
The last block cost him injury, so that's an accident.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Not sure what you meant by e-mail replies. Are you subscribed to the thread and are getting e-mail notifications? Or are you referring to me quoting your posts and replying?

If it's the latter, it's more of a force of habit on my end. I typically do that when I reply to someone so people have an idea of who my comments are directed towards.


----------



## triglav (Feb 25, 2012)

Quite Frankly said:


> Not sure what you meant by e-mail replies. Are you subscribed to the thread and are getting e-mail notifications? Or are you referring to me quoting your posts and replying?
> 
> If it's the latter, it's more of a force of habit on my end. I typically do that when I reply to someone so people have an idea of who my comments are directed towards.


 I havent't been on the Forum before and I get confused. Sorry for the trouble. Do not know how to work it. Please can you advise me how to unsubsctibe and I will follow your Forum as a guest. Sorry for trouble.
You are a very nice moderator.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

You don't have to follow the forum as a guest, you can so as a member under your account. If my thinking is correct, I would click this link and if this thread shows up, you should be able to click unsubscribe below the thread. And really, it's no trouble helping you out.


----------



## triglav (Feb 25, 2012)

Quite Frankly said:


> You don't have to follow the forum as a guest, you can so as a member under your account. If my thinking is correct, I would click this link and if this thread shows up, you should be able to click unsubscribe below the thread. And really, it's no trouble helping you out.


Could not unsubscribe. Please just don't send me any e-mail notification. Thanks for wanting me help. The Link didn't help. I will always be a Bucks fan and thanks for being so nice. You as moderator know my age. It's too much for me.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

I'm not actually sending you any e-mail notifications. I'm guessing it might be because of how you have some of your settings on your profile. Check this link, you might be able to fix it this way.


----------



## triglav (Feb 25, 2012)

Quite Frankly said:


> I'm not actually sending you any e-mail notifications. I'm guessing it might be because of how you have some of your settings on your profile. Check this link, you might be able to fix it this way.


I did enter no e-mail notifications. Hope that would be OK. 
Thanks again.:laugh: Aren't I silly?


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

You are one silly mother****er. Excuse the language, I just got back from the bars. I don't care.


----------

